
A slack bot for creating engagement in sync or async teams - pragmaticsenses
http://www.icebreakertime.com
======
pragmaticsenses
Featured on slack's app directory: [https://www.slack.com/apps/A016WJ9RQCX-
icebreaker-time](https://www.slack.com/apps/A016WJ9RQCX-icebreaker-time)

Icebreaker time has 1000+ engaging and fun questions!

Create engagement in teams asynchronously, synchronously during meetings, or
during any kind of social time!

It's super simple to use: just type /icebreaker on any channel or private chat
to get a question.

Daily usage of icebreaker time will boost people to learn from each other, get
to know each other better by finding things in common, thus creating a more
engaging and friendly environment.

If you're looking for a way to keep everyone engaged, icebreaker time is here
to help you. Try it out!

